# SA: S.A.K.F.C. "Team Flanno Glass Division"



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

All South Australian Kayak Fishing Club "Glass Division" can be found here.... 8)

1. CLUB MEMBERS NEED A GLASS KAYAK;
2. SPONSORED CLUB TRIPS ARE FOR MEMBERS ONLY; and
3. CLUB MEMBERS MAY REQUEST TO BRING ALONG A NON MEMBER ON NON CLUB ORGANISED TRIPS...THIS WILL BE DECIDED AS A GROUP.

We gladly welcome non glass owners to have a paddle day with us if wishing to "try before you buy".
Proudly sponsored by:
a. Rippa Marine 
b. Anglers Choice
c. Tackle Busters
Members:
Stealthfisha= EVO 495
Minny= EVO 465
Benjiaka= EVO 495
YakkerBoyLeo= EVO 495
Fsck= Splash 470
Suehobieadventure= Will be a splash 470 very soon!
Islandboy= Fisha 550 (my favorite)
Squidly= glass by october I hear!

8) [/size][/color]


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

So do you guys only fish with those in glass yaks??


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

NOPE!
But if ya want be cool, glass is the preferred steed..........
We meet up regularly and yes we all have glass so we created a "goings on" thread for us. 
We are good mates of minny so we hang out a lot and support each other off the forum as well....


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hah no probs.

Only asked because I'm looking to refurbish my prowler while I consider upgrading to with an AI or glass yak


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

you are more than welcome to test our glass steeds


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

ttt
more members added


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I am not eligible yet as I only have a deposit and a dream  Will arrive in a couple of months. There is Kanganoe and Islandboy on KI, both Stealth owners. I have an AI for sale Rob.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Minny and Benjiaka have been offline for a few weeks but rumor has it they headed out today for a spot of fishing....hoping to see a report


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

WELL WELL WELL :twisted: ...it seems the boys did head out last night on a southern beach that has a nice deep entry which leads to a moderate shore dump......well in most cases anyway....unless you happen to go out last night and get absolutely smashed and 2x stealth evos arrived back on beach without owners!!!!! haahahahahahahahahahah :lol: ......and all the while a first timer mate borrowed a little tarpon120 and arrived upright and dry hahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahah

Snapper were caught but someone has a broken paddle  .......ill let the guilty as charged state their case or forver hold their tongues!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Hahahaha yes the swell was large and we had some good breakers on the shore which made an eventful launch! on the way in.. as per Minny, It looks like its breaking closer to shore we can move in a bit (pitch black at night).. I think to myself.. 'ok minny no worries mate'.. nek minnut I hear Minny go ' OH SH%$T' as he gets dumped by a breaker... breaking his paddle but landed upright on shore. Here is my turn I think.. heading it.. caught a wave.. thinking shit im going fast.. to get dumped by the breaker right on the back corner of the yak sending me upright haha.. it was awesome 

few fish, snapper, snook was a good night!

Look forward to the report for tonight! Pitty i'm on nights! nurse lyf


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

SNAPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Everyone got one or two,,,,, brilliant
few snook and squid etc...(bycatch)  

three stealths and one shoe in!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Wish the whole glass crew was there....missed ya ben....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

this was my smallest and the one i ketpt for the bbq (I give away 99% of my catch as im not a huge fish man)...this one was 51 cm..my biggest was 54cm.....

really truely enjoyed myself guys thats for all coming and supporting the Glass Revolution !!!!!

Cant wait till tuesday!......


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep not one bloke took a camera and none has a gopro :?

Silly stuff 

Was trip was excelent....
myself evo495
minny evo 475
fsck splash 470

shore dump was crazy? So went further southc2.5klm and then just paddled back to the spot....anchored up between 3 stealths and one plastic fantastic.(long time friend of minnys and was visiting)...minny hood up almost straight away with a big fat bastard pig!!!!!!...on a size 6/0 circle hook!

The session came and went and good snapper was to be had.....then it was over...

The 2.5klm home was awesome....phosphorus in the water as we paddled back was bright as buggery and totally sureal.....we had this opportunity to see it as the water glassed out a little and we were in complete darkness for the trip home....ducky (visiter) wanted to pack up early and I suggested he take off and ill catch him up later.....well big mistake....never tell a 20 year old bloke ya gunna catch him.....he paddled off at what I thought was a catchable pace.....but we were held up by fsck mucking around in the darness with his head torch?....muttering to him self like gollum!....minny and I paddled over to see pretty little green light in a black looking object at his side wnd him asking for plyers?....turns out he was having no luck turning off his shark shield and was getting electrocuted by it! Hahaahahahahahah....meanwhile ducky had bolted....2.5klm later there was ducky on the beach waiting with a shit eating grin......

once we were all packed up and ready we waited for Fsck to pack his shit up......man.......wtf?.........I cracked a bottle of shiraz and we waited and waited and waited.....all he had to say for himself was "lets grab a beer!" So off to the pub for a beer or two and waffle on like tuff guys we aint..... .....brilliant company with fellow glass yackers being there....and yes barrabundy......im pissed off too....the photos would have been brilliant.....from now on ill start taking mine again.....sorry folks!


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh lordy yes. A good session indeedy.. South of the breakwater  Minny hooked up before i even had bait in the water.

Trip highlights (beyond the company) : that dirty (dirty!) squid, holding onto my pilly, hit me directly in the face with a gush of water before disappearing into the drink. Wish it was someone else and i'd be chuckling even more.

Also, It took me a while to pack up due to stepping in fish guts all the time - ruins the packing mojo.

Lastly, i do have a go pro, well really i have two of em. If i had time to charge it before charging off fishing, then it would have been out there. Next time.

So with a bit of edification - go us!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hehe
really enjoyed your company


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheers boys,
thank you very much for the laughs and the help getting me threw this tough times,
If Jen was here she would have had just as good time as us she really enjoyed kayaking done there.
AS for Ducky he is worth a million laughs, Stealthfisha he says the challenge is on now, so over when the plastic fantastic
passes you get out of his way hahaha

Cheers Mates


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Minny we are here for you mate....ill try to keep you busy fishing during this process as its gunna be a long one....PS...welcome back ya bastard! 

As for our next session of glass crew etc....bring a camera somebody!...all this great fishing with bugger all posted! 

As for ducky?.....HA! bullcrap his SOT is gunna blitz me even if I am cudlely.......if he was on a long one like dunnyfromsouthoz then yes...his cruises a little faster than the evos...not probs....but does not look as cool 8)

See you, Benjiaka, and yakkerboyleo tomorrow arvo at the usual spot....around 3.30ish...high tide is around 6pm I think?...so will need head torches again....Dodge coming in on late thurs friday :shock:


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> Minny we are here for you mate....


Hear hear.

Heading out again tomorrow - [email protected]! I'll see what i can wangle. Damn i love this shit.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep Fsck.....minny is experiencing none of us should...the loss of his life partner.....crappy times for him but enhanced by us as mates taking him fishing and providing a mates network should he need it...... 

As for another sesh!!!!!! you bet...we may donut...but if I may give us all the kiss of death.....south of the breakwall has managed a 100% strike rate in all trips since XMAS.......so yes...get your splash 470 ready...cause we are hitting it again  usual spot


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone who has a nice sexy piece of glass wanting to catch some schnapps!!!!! give me a PM


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm not heading out today. Work 

I know you will anyway, but Buy Minny a beer for me.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :shock:

WhAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAt!!!!!

Ok....will miss you like a brother sister!
When you have that can of harden up ill guess youll come back out with the MEN riding their Glass Steeds and cussing etc... :twisted:


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Sounds like a great outing and good to see there was fish around. The Adelaide glass crew seem to be bit camera shy though. Not like their KI colleagues. Looking forward to the next episode.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hold onto your hats guys...photos are being uploaded tonight me thinks.....FKN SENSATIONAL FKN SNAPPINTASTIC FKN SESSION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Sounds like you boys are having a ball! 
Im busy this week unfortunately, but looking forward to getting out there again sometime to put a dent in the snapp population again
Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep another awesome night....
Met Yakkerboyleo south from the Breakwater....grabbed the glass steeds in which we trust and trotted down to the water..bystanders were looking in awe as they watched two fine specimens of brawn mount their steeds. Off we went...sculling through the clear waters towards our objective....
things started out slow with by catch with was fun but irritating at the same time...sort of like being thirteen again with a raging #[email protected]$...and the teacher asking you to write something on the black board.....so snook drummer salmon tuskfish leatherjackets flathead squid were the first to come aboard and the first to be thrown back....(except the flathead)....then amoungst all this Aaron rips in a snapper of 44cm..not bad for a first timer....over on my steed I kept ripping them in the whole session .....really weird session this?....a slightly stupid deaf mute could have caught a snapper today dead easy....anyhoo....Aaron had some bad luck....his reel gears stripped and was left with flicking out baits and hand winding them back in! But damn he caught two more snapper and more bycatch!!!!....(cheeky bastard)......things went quiet for a while so I caught a few crappy fish on a slug twister jigging the bottom (doesnt sound right?)...then a little while later Aaron say check this out as 3 seperate schools of sambos hit our location (south of breakwall)...bubbling the surface like angry hubcaps....Aaron waisted no time and I was trying to besthim but this round went to him.....mustbe the hand action?....so more snapper were landed and more were lost t the yaks....we packed upin darkness as we had run outta bait and I was scared a little due to rumours of a killer guppie sighted north of here last week....so in we went...back on the beach...(near somerton)....we took some picks,,,, found Aarons car keys in the sand...dressed the snappa! (And filthy bycatch) and packed it all up

Minny, benjiaka, dunny & Fsck could not make it....which was good cause I think they suck anyway!

Here are some pics to prove in the past we are either lazy or just shy....


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Whoaa.. sounds like a great session but those pics of yours might still be a little shy


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

image hosting more than 5mb
picture uploadingurl=http://postimage.org/]







[/url]
free image host

upload jpg

upload image free


picture upload


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

dunnyfromsouthoz said:


> Sounds like you boys are having a ball!
> Im busy this week unfortunately, but looking forward to getting out there again sometime to put a dent in the snapp population again
> Cheers
> Dunny


 Yes mate...sorry you could not be there..I kept one and gave the rest away on the way home tonight ...jeez the traffic was bad!i


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Geoffw said:


> Whoaa.. sounds like a great session but those pics of yours might still be a little shy


Patients grasshopper........soon you shall see (most of face anyways...)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi men....tomorrow being thursday is supposedly fantastic conditions....high ttide around 1930hrs...dark at around 1800hrs...bugger all winds....SNAPPER......may I suggest hitting the water around 1700hrs?...get on location and start around 1800hrs....off water by 1930hrs....yes it may feel scary but ill hold your hand.....location?.....1.5hrs south of adelaide....

remember...Glass only thanks....dont have time to wait for plastic to catch up :twisted:
the location I have in mind is 1.5klm offshore....there are a few reefs to navigate but you will be ok if you follow the leader

I cant go on my own so need someone to distract the great whites....VHF, Headtorch & Tornique are mandatory.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

You can stop pulling there legs now snapper what snapper one photo 
hahahahahahah


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahah minny.....yes we had those snapper made at a special effects shop on daws road.....each time we donut we just getthem out blow them up and whollaaaaa!!!!!SNAPPER!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

now you have really let the cat out of the bag about the snapper
but arnt they plastic though in a glass world


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Minny said:


> now you have really let the cat out of the bag about the snapper
> but arnt they plastic though in a glass world


I tried I really did minny...but the fabricators would have none of it...they said it was too costly introducing glass fibres to the process.....bloody sooks....so yes....I had to add more plastic to my glass escapades
Was not happy.....but I will relent as they do make for good photos....wait till you see my SBT blowup.....costs a bit but worth it ;-)


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

I feel better now least you tried..


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

Truly an awesome night baggs! Nothing more to say as everything was mentioned but cooked up a beautiful snapper last night so worth kayaking! I'll be heading out Tuesday or wednesday(my off days)! Minny hopefully your up to it soon! Can't wait for the stealth boys to be gliding through water again. Cheers boys! Have a good one. Ps still don't know how to attach images. Haha


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Refer to page 2 salti....but yes...we dont post everything


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Minny is suggesting a price day tuesday.. either way its going to be blowing its tits off!...
hmrrrrrrmmmm wednesday looks better if anything???


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

If not price, maybe some local snapper maybe!!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I like it...

sunset/tide doesn't look too crash hot for a snap session


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

To be honest...today would be the only day I will head out until thursday due to the weather and swell heading our way.....

edit: midnight thurs is the forecasted change from westerlies to northerlies. ....saturday looks good for reduced swell height and a 12 hour period of NE winds.....but if the forecast is correct...im out till saturday....living down here and knowing what happens with certain winds etc...the forecast equels a shit of a time....you boys might be better off fishing for pickers at price and being blown off the planet because we all know its flat!

if someone is up for a troll from sellicks to myponga or further id be interested after lunch....

This week coming is the sort of weather id rather go bowhunting etc...

Yes this might sound lame...but on my own in this weather id only troll for sambos solo....in a group using bottom baits?....no way ahahaah...imagine waiting for everyone to launch then set up then sort their trolling crap out then wait some more oh god shoot me now hahahahaahahahahaah....this sort of weather?...one rod...one lure and just paddle


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Just trolling through fishing reports and Tackleworld Adelaide are say there are still snapper off west beach but things are slowing down.....mixed sizes on yorks etc?
Maybe I should tell him we bag out each trip? :lol:


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

is that like cutting up one fish and putting it into 5 bags,that is what bagging out is right


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Loving your work blokes!

Sue, sue, sue... Change of user name coming?

Nothing like a bit of bottom end glass. Crack on guys.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahah
we may have a few more reports coming in the next few weeks and maybe just maybe a kingfish report we are working on.....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone up for a hitout sat or sunday?....rain expected but winds are in our favour.....im thinking of a trolling session of around 12-15klm? im over snapper fishing for the moment
hit the water mid morning maybe get some squid then head south...and let the flood bring us back north to the launch point


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

get back to you depending on how pissed I get tonight when the broncos slay the N.S.W go go go yeha Vic


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

I will let you know also, at this stage I could be joining you guys.

Just a heads up, I've got an interested sponsor for our glass club. Which will give us discounted repairs, gel-coating. Hes a bloke I've gotten to know over the past few months. Rippa Marine & Fibreglass at lonsdale! Talk to Dave or Rick


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Benjiaka that is brilliant!
So will he do repairs at cost in exchange for decals on our yaks?
what style of sponsorship is he thinking of?

gel coat reapirs would be awesome...I need a couple of sections re coated from landing on sand etc....

well done ben....


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

As per pm, Yes.. Discounted repairs - for decals and advertisement!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds good


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well the Glass Crew got together today and had a ball...wet re entries ....launching...staying in the surf zone both facing the waves and away from the waves....quick troll session with lots a pickers and squid....followed by bbq and beers and bullshit stories.

Had to wait a couple of hours for any decent surf as it was flat at first but the 30kph winds fixed that for a short period ....enough for a 40min play in the surf zone...

thanks all that came
kudos


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

What are the secret herbs and spices in the south australian KFC? 

I just sent Dennis a pile of questions about Evos. Hope to be paddling something quick by October. Good on you guys for getting a really wet training day done at the start of winter


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Squidley said:


> What are the secret herbs and spices in the south australian KFC?
> 
> I just sent Dennis a pile of questions about Evos. Hope to be paddling something quick by October. Good on you guys for getting a really wet training day done at the start of winter


herbs and spices are a well guarded secret but the main ingredient is Glasfaserverstärkter Kunststoff

Dennis should help a lot...it comes with the territory
There is no kayak fishing club for SA or surrounds...so we decided to form a "glass Alliance" being the SAKFC...in the first two weeks of forming it weve had no less than 14 Snapper landed south of the break wall 

If you do decide to get glass then your in for a treat....its possible in all practical sense to be able to fish 30% more often due to the glass of stealth handling shore dumps and chop more so than the ride you currently have...so kudos to you..... 

OCTOBER??? kingfish are on the bite now!....2 yaks left i hear on the grapevine Dennis has left unless you go second hand (i would go second hand no sweat).....
Mate id love to have you along for a surf session when you get the glass....its big time fun...ask benjiaka...he had a ball with the 30kph winds etc...mind you hes a quick learner so watch out....after a few pointers he was surfing the breeze..... :lol:

good luck in your glass endevours and we will catch up soon 8)

NOTE: the next session will be down waptinga way....yes a little dangerous but good fun to be had....check pm for details if interested.... ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

apart from our kingfish trip thats already in motion....may i ask for a hands up for the next session?
two choices boys and girls....either a downrigging session in deep critter water or a surf session at waptinga beach?
pm me if you wish to keep it offline or post here i dont mind...all kingfish details keep to PM please..thanks

Baggs


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

Surf sesh at waits?? I'm in but I've got the problem of being afraid of things going wrong. As long as we could be safe but lol nothing is safe at waits. Even standing at the waters edge!! :S


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I'd take a helmet if I was going there


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Im super keen for both!!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

YakkerboyLEO said:


> Surf sesh at waits?? I'm in but I've got the problem of being afraid of things going wrong. As long as we could be safe but lol nothing is safe at waits. Even standing at the waters edge!! :S


yep....I will not be offering anyone to go unless the surf is playing reasonably nice....im not breaking my yak in half for fun....you will be ok....but if you come apart and damage your yak...its at own risk mate....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Squidley said:


> I'd take a helmet if I was going there


ive got one already hahaahahah


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

benjiaka said:


> Im super keen for both!!!


that's whaqt I want to hear!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Hope the boys do well tonight before the dodge.. Waiting for a report!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

benjiaka said:


> Hope the boys do well tonight before the dodge.. Waiting for a report!


yep...south of the breakwall heeheeheheheh :lol:


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Why the shit ain't you out there..!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

benjiaka said:


> Why the shit ain't you out there..!!


yep my bad... but 2 minutes ago I finished work on a patient....cant argue with $$$...helps me buy things and keep my home heheheh :lol: 
now I can knock off....cant remember when I last worked past 2pm? ;-) 
need a stiff drink :twisted: 
Off to the bottle o for a long neck of south Oz finest ale


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

swell is coming down....what are you doing sat?...or are you on nights benjiaka?
I want to down rig a spot down here or do some surf skills at waitpinga.....


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Haha your unbelievable.. Well while you sleep tonight. I will be waiting for you in Emergency on night shift.
I'm working until Monday. Unless I get called in Mon/Tues. So we could tentatively pencil something in. Minny is keen for whatever.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Monday?


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Looks good.. I'll let you know.. keep it penciled in


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Just had four fingers of absolute rasberry vodka....happy now


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Hahahaha meeee too0o0o0ooooooo!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Stealthfisha said:


> absolute rasberry vodka....happy now


I see, so that's the drink of the glass crew. Was that with a cherry or a twist?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahhah
made the mistake of accepting one of these drinks the other night after a lecture....dangerous....

my bow normal cold beverage is.xxxx......i know I've let the crew down but will make amends in July going after.monster kings.....

raspberry vodka??? yum....in a non gay kinda way....


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys I am back on line


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

yakkaleo and I went out south of bags daggs

2 reds 1 snook
the sea was like glass great night out cheers leo
for motivating me


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

looking at a price this weekend
anyone up for it


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

at this.stage I've convinced.Minny to do some downrigging at a.nice.spot......who's.comin...Sunday....pm me.for.details


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Monday rapid bay ring me quicker


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Watch out for the sanctuary zone:








I'm not sure if it's in effect yet though


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn really?.....snap....did not know that one.....does anyone know if its in effect now?

thanks squid...you comin?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I'd planned on either spring cleaning or checking out Myponga. I thought I'd sent you a PM about it Friday but it's not in my sent folder


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck with pongy...
squid are the normal catch


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone interested in a 12klm return transit from wirrina to second vally then onto rapid then back again?


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Minny said:


> Hi guys I am back on line


Heya Milton


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Minny said:


> Hi guys I am back on line


Oh, good to see you back Milton


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Most of the lads donuted tonight, except me  2reds, 1 snook.

Good night. Look forward to hitting some sambos tomorrow!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Well Benjika and I had a paddling session at middle beach
the sea was like glass and the fishing well that's another thing
1 ***** so he gets to life for another day...perhaps better luck next time..

I would like to say thankyou to the glass crew, for keeping me busy, 
through my hard times, I really appreciate the help and support that
that you have given me,. you all are true mates..

Cheers and thankyou again
Minny


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Well well well... if it ain't minny milton. How the F*$K are ya mate?!

Middle beach was no good mate! As you said.. beautiful water.. we paddled out for a decent one.. waiting for find a nice deep hole!.. 
So we eventually found one! Word had it that a mate bagged out a week ago so we thought we were in for a good one! One salmon! Jeez but a beautiful day for a kayak non the less!

Word has it the boys got a new spot off somerton which they are nailin' the snapper! Cough up MINNY!!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

So we got at it again. After just finding out we may have a third sponsor.. some of us boys where just too keen to get out and about!
Decided to hit up some snapper! Minny got his PB of 82cm! He also got to test out his new rod and lures from our secret new sponsor! What a Ripper of a night! Walked away with 9 Snaps and a nice KGW.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Well done guys very nice snapper there.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice catch. ...well done on pb for yak minny. Creates mixed emotions..... I don't want my holidays to end but I'm looking forward to getting back for a fish. Maybe the break will rebalance my desires. Well done glass crew.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Geoffw said:


> Nice catch. ...well done on pb for yak minny. Creates mixed emotions..... I don't want my holidays to end but I'm looking forward to getting back for a fish. Maybe the break will rebalance my desires. Well done glass crew.


Well come on geoff! Get ya Glass on!!!!
There still 2 second hand ones in qld me thinks!


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Baggs keeps snap chatting me his 'tats*

(*kokatats)


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

That's a brilliant Snapper Minny, that would've taken some line


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Squidley said:


> Baggs keeps snap chatting me his 'tats*
> 
> (*kokatats)


hahahhahhah


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Stealthfisha said:


> Squidley said:
> 
> 
> > Baggs keeps snap chatting me his 'tats*
> ...


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Awesome snapp MInny - one very proud angler there! 
Well done on the PB and the rest of the fish too

Keen to get out there soon with you guys!
Cheers
Dunny

P.S. Baggs proudly showed me his new tats too - they look pretty good - rumour has it that he'll be sleepin' in them tonite


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

dunnyfromsouthoz said:


> Awesome snapp MInny - one very proud angler there!
> Well done on the PB and the rest of the fish too
> 
> Keen to get out there soon with you guys!
> ...


You are just jealous ive got a dick zipper in mine gents!


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Where do you get waterproof pants like that, and how much, have checked out some sites and Kokotec? pants are pretty expensive.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

snowymacco said:


> Where do you get waterproof pants like that, and how much, have checked out some sites and Kokotec? pants are pretty expensive.


hi mate
yes they are expensive Paddlesports Australia stocks a small number of the pants with dick zipper....
I bought the set with jackets and boots as well for a tad under $600...why?....because its so bloody cold down here and the water temp dips below 13 degrees most of the cooler months and rarely goes above 22 degrees in summer...also ive owned wetsuits etc...but with wind chill etc it does not work for me due to the practical approach....I like the idea of going fishing in most conditions and except for real bad days of westerlies blowing its ass off....I want to if need be flip into the water then re mount and still be relatively dry....and warm....then beach land into a small cove and camp the night knowing im still dry and warm and don't nessassarily have to take a lot of clothes and or put back on wet clothes or wetsuits from the previous day, to paddle home again....

The best part is you can wear the pants in SA for most of the year except the 6 weeks of 40 degreeheat we get....as I paddle and not peddle the idea of the pants is better as you wont overheat as your using most of the upper torso...if ya do get hot open the zipper to allow air to flow out....

If Semidry jackets and pants combos were cheap everyone would be in one in the cooler states no probs as there is almost no negatives with this gear that ive heard or found except if its bloody hot you will sweat heaps....I never fish the winter months due to finishing a session on the water and realizing im cold and wet......I watched Squidley & Fsck get off the water last fortnight (Squidley beach landed upside down!)....they took off the semi dry gear and both were warm and dry....

Sorry to waffle on but the pants are worth every cent if you've got the funds....especially if you just want to zip them off after fishing and know your warm a mostly dry as a chip.

hope this helps....im using mine tomorrow off the south coast for a session even though conditions supposed to be crap......im wearing poly thermals tomorrow so warmth wont be an issue

There are few threads to search but you could ask squidley via PM on his point of view also....once you see them in the flesh its an easy decision...dry & warm beats wet hands down


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Very jealous of the snapper you guys get there.

My fiancé likes snapper more than any other fish so going to give it a bigger effort to get into them this year.

Minny - that is a stonker fish - how do you rate the bigger ones for taste in comparison to the smaller models?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

The Crew is heading out tomorrow with Squidley being an honorary member as hes about to b purchase glass so we graciously gave him a waver (plus hes a good fisho!)

Target? Big Snapper and Shark.....fingers crossed our berley trail does not attract a GW :shock:


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Dennis cheers,
personally I rather small snapper they arnt as dry as the bigger ones
pluss they are sweeter


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Did you guys get out today?
if so, any luck?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Shit day out unless you call baby salmon and big wrasse a good session..I dont.....frickin dodgetide and lunar cycle.....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

DONUTA baby Salmon or two and a few Wrasse....yep...crap fishing but great paddle..even a local asked why we picked a 10cm tide shift with a crappy lunar cycle to fish on :shock: ....damn.... :lol:

Our Honorary Member Squidly joined us yesterday....he just does not stop smiling!.....
Fsck was having fun near the breakers a fair way out on the reefs...got his full attention at one point...
Minny was in full bloom and had a ST out of a ballon live bait rig...no luck...


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Great photos - its a lovely spot to paddle around there - and pity the fishing was quiet - better luck next time
Cheers
Dunny


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Photos come up a treat!! SAKFC ftw!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks Like a great spot gents.

Nice pics - look forward to the next report.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone heading out this week for a surf session?.....
if you are may I suggest port Noarlunga jetty area or the mouth of the onk.....

option 1: launch from within the reef zone (semi protected) nah just kidding hahahaha
option 2: Launch from within the onk....and try your luck going out and back through the mouth? ahahahahahahahah

Just a thought boys....who has the coconuts? :twisted:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Walking through kmart with the family on the weekend and spotted the go pro stand...very impressive!.....then I spotted the 3sixt stand wow! Shiny plastic and sexy boxes....so grabbed a 720 3sixt model for me and the kids to have some fun....its got an lcd screen on the back and a on/off & start/stop button....easy...threw it in with the kids and asked them to do what they want with it in the bath as in treat it like dirt....one used up memory card later and a dry camera and funny video that had to be deleted to to nakedness hehehheheh....so I strapped it to the yak and am now waiting for a break in the weather....ill take it on my desert trip shortly and test it out there too.....should be good fun....for what paid, its worth a look prior to getting a go pro after I get back..... ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

sat aint lookin good either....gunna be big on sunday but might be fun

2.5 - 5m swell height!!!!!!! :shock: 
Man that's a dare if I ever saw one.. :twisted: ...launching within the onk then paddling out the mouth might be fun....its relatively safe due to many escape routes.....im up for it if the sell period is above 15 seconds which usually indicates nice clean water....any shorter time periods that ive found usually mean pea soup and crap conditions.....anyone seen it today? :shock:

for shits and giggles we can beach at the spit and video each other getting slammed by the surf and dragged back into the mouth nice and safe!!!!


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

check it out on swellnet.com.au and view the SouthPort cam


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

dunnyfromsouthoz said:


> check it out on swellnet.com.au and view the SouthPort cam


looks bad huh?
ill look now

EDIT: DAMN!


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

There's some really crazy weather coming from over your way at the moment! I checked out the forecast for the area where I caught my SBT a few weeks ago (it's nearly into SA). 10.9m waves :shock: that's approaching tsunami proportions!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishane said:


> There's some really crazy weather coming from over your way at the moment! I checked out the forecast for the area where I caught my SBT a few weeks ago (it's nearly into SA). 10.9m waves :shock: that's approaching tsunami proportions!


damn!


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Noticed that Victor Harbor swell forecast is for 5-6 m swells


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

well?.....who is coming? hahahah


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Did an adventurous?/crazy? paddle a few years ago from Kent Reserve (Victor) to Pt Elliott in 2-3m swells.

Was good fun until the sea-sickness set in after over an hour of parallel along the huge swells.

At several points along the trip, after the really big swells went past you couldnt see the land (which was elevated), thats how high the swells were.
The possibility of landing along that stretch of beach was impossible - wave faces were about 10ft high.

After getting to Knights Beach (6km into the trip and about 2km from Pt Elliott) the sea-sickness got too much and I could see the gap between Horseshoe Bay and Pullen Island was a continuious surf zone. There was the option of going around the back (east) side of Pullen Island, but felt too crook, so I pulled the pin & headed back home.

That trip was definitely outside the comfort zone but a good learning experience.

So, Stealth, I might pass up the opportunity to hit the 5-6m swells today 

Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

dunnyfromsouthoz said:


> Did an adventurous?/crazy? paddle a few years ago from Kent Reserve (Victor) to Pt Elliott in 2-3m swells.
> 
> Was good fun until the sea-sickness set in after over an hour of parallel along the huge swells.
> 
> ...


oh come on MIKE!
your gunna be inside the onk river ya big girl!


----------



## YakkerboyLEO (Jan 9, 2014)

In everyone's opinion. Pros and cons of braid and mono... GOOO!

Ps I'm doing a little private investigation into this two types of line..


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I use braid....lots of capacity and sensitivity


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like we might have some respite from the swell and wind on Tuesday. High tide around 6pm.

Hrmm!? (yes you)


----------



## Wibbly (Jun 3, 2014)

I would be down, except it would be a maiden trip for me and i am not part of this group haha.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

wibbly your most welcome on the little trips
its the sponsored bigger ones that we encourage glass.....


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Whats the word Gents, been a bit quite. Weather not doing any justice ?


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Weather has been crap!


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

50kph winds with 5 metre swell puts a bit of a dampener on things. It's been crazy down here for the last 3 weeks.

From today's weather warning : 
_Warning : Strong northerly winds ahead of the first front may be locally gale force at times today, averaging 50-65 km/h with gusts of 90-100 km/h, particularly in elevated areas of the Mid North and Mount Lofty Ranges.
_
With that said, This Sunday is looking good. Full moon. No forecast wind. High tide just before sunset.

I've got a hard on just thinking about it and euphemistic blue balls.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

I was on Kangaroo Island over the weekend. Due to return on tuesday but the Ferries were cancelled due to the weather. Drove to Pennishaw for a look.
4m swell with 30 to 40 knot winds and waves breaking over the rockwall there and splashing onto the car. Managed to get back home yesterday


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Milton and myself went out for a paddle on Sunday.

Milton landed 2 snapper while i landed one and practised my new catch-and-release technique. Might stick a patent on it.... very special technique.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Hay ben I think it is called a landing net hehe
you forgot about my the by catch the snook


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Kingfish rats abundance at the wall Port Augusta at this stage 
haven't here'd of any big fish.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Sat. 19.1.14
Glass crew looking at going out down south
weather looking good.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Im back from central desert trip....im in at this stage


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

welcome back desert rat hehe
that makes 3 of us so far


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Alice Springs RSL was great.....Great "trench Art"section and awesome Beef Ribs....yep BIG RIBS!
Home 
Glendambo
Coober
Kulgera
Ayres Rock\
Olgas
Kings Canyon
Palm Valley
"All the top loop Gorges"
Alice
Marla
Oddandatta
William Creek
Maree
Farina
Home......
between two blokes in two trucks we consumed 23x bottles of decent reds....102x cans of XXXX

now I gotta give my body a rest.....


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

the perfect reCOOPERation from XXXX would be a couple of pale ales. See you saturday


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahahah


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

took the family on our sightseeing Australia style for the third year in a row....

1 simpson crossing
4 ood tracks
3 strez tracks
6 gammon and flinder ranges
1 central Australia McDonnell ranges
1 snowies and vic high country
20+ border tracks etc
blah blah blah....
we travel as a family twice a year
blokes only hunting or veterans trips around 6 times a year

ive got a modestly built prado TDI 2003....with a few trimmings

I love Australia and cannot get enough of it....touring hunting fishing...what else is there except sport sport sport....

jon....three things to remember...
1. health (family)
2. Tax's
3. Live like there is no tomorrow cause your a long time dead


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

and..

"you never go full retard"


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Stealthfisha said:


> took the family on our sightseeing Australia style for the third year in a row....
> 
> 1 simpson crossing
> 4 ood tracks
> ...


Thats a nice piece of kit there SF


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Welcome back Baggs


Stealthfisha said:


> ive got a modestly built prado TDI 2003....with a few trimmings


 They are a nice vehicle - I have a 2000 model - the first of the diesels although my tires are somewhat more modest than yours. Like you, plenty of family trips to similar spots and a number over to EP and the FWC, and she's still going strong. Been a great vehicle.


Stealthfisha said:


> All the top loop Gorges


Did you swim/float through Red Banks gorge ? Frickn freezing but fantastic. A highlight for our kids when we did it in the late 90s.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes the prado platform is sound.....
as for swimming in the gorges. ?....no bloody way!.....down right bloody cold!......

Well done on the snapper while ive been away.......very nice!

Clebah buggah!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

glass crew meet at norm jetty between eleven / twelve tomorrow
salmon chasing


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

You buggers did this didnt you. Sent your weather up here! :?










Ah well ....

Good luck guys, hope the salmon play ball ;-)


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Cant make it Saturday unfortunately guys, currently at Coober on the way back from central aust trip too, but hope you get amongst the salmon
Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

ok dunny
have a good safe trip thinking of you..

lucky bugger


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Toughen up Dennis..

we fish in those conditions all the time pluss its only 13 deg down here today


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Managed to find 4 snaps this morning. Heading out to meet you guys for an afternoon session.

I love this shit.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

you got that right salty
he was the only one who chickened out.

he didn't mjss much fsck got a pan snap, and well I have to admit it
ben and I doughnut ted
hopefully we do better on the kingies next weekend..


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

@Minny

I think your fishing mojo was somewhat stymied by *cough* someone anchoring up 3 metres directly downstream from you. In my books, i *still* haven't outfished you... but one day....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Not gunna lie...donut on PT Augusta....a few by catch but that does not count....
Great sunrises and awesome clear waters and big fires till late in the night....im sure squidley, minny and Benjiaka will have something to say..we had a few blokes cancel last minute..in the meantime some pics


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for arranging it, Baggs. Gave me the extra motivation to make the trip. I donutted too but it was worth it for getting familiar with the grounds and seeing yourself, Minny and Benji out there. Thanks for the squid, jigs and chair Benji  Sorry I couldn't make a second trip, I must've been a litre short of water and ended up pretty hammered from the dehydration


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that squidley...you did look a little buggered...you were all over the place like a fairy god mother.....im definatly going back for round two later on....hope you enjoyed the beers....


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I did! I'll stop by that camp site again


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You are always good fun for a beer or two chris....


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Trip looks good. With you lot and that location, the fish are a bonus.

As a side note, better chuck my snapper into this forum aswell. Still chasing minny... one day.

PB 72cm job caught snapturday night


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done fsck!
Fishinfreak also wished us luck during our kingfish trip on his south oz kayak fishing facebook page...so a big thanks to fishnfreak!
Also a big kudos to solartree for starting the team flanno thing for some friendly co operation between the plastic and glass divisions going up against the states in the snapper comp....kudos..

Good size snapper ben....


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Love the new thread title  Well done Ben and *Go Flanno *!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

solatree said:


> Love the new thread title  Well done Ben and *Go Flanno *!


Thanks to you solartree.....
You are wise beyond your years...with a slight of hand in one thread you have started team flanno....in the snapper thread they have painted us with one brush as SA team flanno regardless of the steeds we use.....and with your comment of plastic division followed by the boys down south bringing up the glass division....clever....united as a state......I chang3d our thread to show just that...a unified state for all plastic and glass......

May I further suggest we all fall under SAKFC with 2x divisions....one for glass and one for plastic.....not only will it destroy all opposition in the snapper comp but will also allow us as a state to have friendly and healthy compititions! !!

Now lets get that snapper tally for SA!

These stickers & tshirts are available for all kayakers in SA if anyone should want one....stickers are $5 for 2...tshirts are $48 delivered to my address....im trying to find cheaper other than zazzle....but its hard....


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Looks great Stealth  Look who is back on the internet?? Finally got my ADSL2 connected again!

I like the shirts mate. They look good!

Loving the way SA is coming together!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Saturday as per phone call looks fairly good to me! Hitting out the right winds, and low  but the swell might get mine and your weak gut! If it is as true as willy suggests! Either way keen to get onto that snapper and up the ante!


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Check out http://www.bom.gov.au/australia/meteye/

Wind and swell looks good for sat and may the fat fish be hungry


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

That weather!


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Crazy stuff
I checked out Swellnet - forecast swell size for Waitpinga for Friday lunchtime is 15ft!


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

That is crazy dunny!

Well I'm not allowed out this weekend now as I've only just come back from P.t Augusta and have to organise our engagement shindig so, as the missus said I've got all my life to go fishing haha.. Not entirely I say dear as we are shift-workers and playing with the hands of the weather gods!

Will hit it out soon!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

mate your fishing days are numbered now she has a ring on her finger hehehe


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Snooze ya lose....
its only gunna get worse ya know.....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Bugger off ya bastard


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Haha Minny,

Na mate, she is pretty good you know it 

Had a productive day and stayed nice and warm while some dunked into the deep sea and donuted


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

no donut one squid which we used for dress fitting hehe


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Yakkaboy leo and I
went down to the Onka today totally fresh water so we went out through the mouth
down to Noarlunga jetty trolling on the way. squided, trolled back close to the reef
and back all for another donut, but was a nice day on the water sun shining calm winds.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi glass crew,
looking at doing a trip back up to Pt. Augusta tomorrow round 2
sorry about the short notice give me a buss if anyone is interested,
I just got to get out try clear my head out a bit.
cheers.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

What!
Damn dude tomorrow like Wednesday. ....
Bit short notice alright :lol: 
Take care ya bastard


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

I think you understand..
cheers


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Brass monkey weather.

Could the king fish be in trouble this time around?


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Found a nice spot half way between the power house and town 2km each way.
23deg here today tomorrow morning -1deg then another nice day no wind to speak of
so perhaps tomorrows the day, about time some good luck comes my way, i think its a bit overdue ha.
cheers


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You bet mate!


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

Best of luck Minny
Looking forward to seeing pics of big kingies soon!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Day one done.
Started out a bit cool then turned into the best day you could ever ask for,
Started out went 2km into the train bridge tried a bit of burling and jigging a pillie,
Gave that up as a bad joke, then trolled 4km done to the power house, quick flick into 
the burly trail a nice salmon, striate onto the hook under a balloon swam him out and 
layed back soaking up the rays. About 14 stink boats, balloons every where.
After about 4hrs not any balloon popped anywhere at all up anchor and drifted about,
had a chat to a bloke you should have been here yesterday ha same old shit, so a 2km troll 
back to camp. dark now tea done and sinking to a red while I think about tomorrows tactics.
cheers for now.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Living the dream mate...living the dream my friend


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well Minny is off again today waking up on the Port Augusta Channel.....Bastard sent me a photo of a banjo and the sunrise how sweet!...hes got his trusty laptop with a dongle 2klm south of town...smart move so he will be on here later today no doubt 8) 
I wish him luck on the Kingfish today as yesterday was quiet....ST for bait..cant go wrong....

Living the dream mate good luck


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Well day two was as productive as day one
7hrs sitting around each day gets a bit boring
got back to camp and had a massive high tide very quick pack up and move,
I shifted across from the power station and camped by the over head power lines,
you can launch from their but got to be careful of the rocks.
this morning launched into the creek two flicks of the lure and a salmon trout;
straight across the channel balloon on and wait and watch everyone else
boredom set in drift around for a while give up back to camp pack and head for home.
all up over the 3 days I spent about 19hrs sitting around waiting, not a very productive but they say if you don't put the hours in you wont get one.
Conclusion the most boring fishing ever..
cheers


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Minny bad luck on the Kingies. If they had been there you would have been on and then the wait would have been worth it. P.s. ive got Monday of work at least till 3. If your around the city I am thinking of an early start south of you know where all going well weather wise.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

thanks Geoff iam busy Monday but we will catch up soon.
cheers


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

The launch site


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Some more pics


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Power station


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

gee im glad ya got my best side minny..... :lol:


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Photos removed due to copy right


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I was looking for SBT reports and this came up: http://www.strikehook.com/index.php/top ... na-report/

Now that's well inside kayaking range. I wonder if they get to within a k or three of shore on a regular basis over there? If I hear they do I reckon I'll end up supplementing my next KI trip with a visit or two to the bottom of Yorkes. Weekend trips are a bit more economical without a ferry involved.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

I am in you let me no at least we can go for a try
nothing to loose carnt be any worse than the kingys
drop me a PM when you want to try.
cheers


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

You guys should consider a trip down to Port Mac to chase the tuna. There's still plenty about in close. I'm off to Portland this Saturday chasing SBT again and Adelaide to Port Mac is only a bit further than Melb to Portland. ;-)


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Minny said:


> About 14 stink boats, balloons every where.
> After about 4hrs *not any balloon popped anywhere* at all up anchor and drifted about,
> had a chat to a bloke you should have been here yesterday ha same old shit, ..........


We have all had a "what if day" and sounds like unbeknown to you, yours was Thursday ;-)

What if you had stayed where you were for another 3/4 hr. ?

Kudos for going and putting a impressive amount of time and effort in, it can be a tough slog. Would of loved to seen you (or Chris on his attempt) post a photo with one 



Squidley said:


> *If I hear they do* I reckon I'll end up supplementing my next KI trip with a visit or two to the bottom of Yorkes.


Sorry Chris, me bad, as per our conversation the other week, I could of clarified / confirmed what we discussed but I forgot to last weekend. If I remember I should be able to do it this weekend. Will be in touch soon.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

ha that's alright Steve, I don't expect you to do my homework, though I wouldn't say no! You've only just now reminded me there was someone you were intending to quiz


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Squidley said:


> I was looking for SBT reports and this came up: http://www.strikehook.com/index.php/top ... na-report/.





Zilch said:


> Sorry Chris, me bad, as per our conversation the other week, I could of clarified / confirmed what we discussed but I forgot to last weekend. If I remember I should be able to do it this weekend. Will be in touch soon. Steve


Can confirm 2 were caught from the Stenhouse Bay jetty 

You may wish to have a play with this free trial Navionics Web App , Re possible yakable locations.
http://webapp.navionics.com/?lang=en



Minny said:


> I am in you let me no at least we can go for a try
> nothing to loose carnt be any worse than the kingys
> drop me a PM when you want to try.
> cheers


I hope if you and Chris go, you land a Tuna around 17kg , Re the kingie the guy in the boat caught at Pt. Augusta shortly after you moved. Bastard boaties :twisted: . He caught it on squid under a balloon and said you had a Salmon Trout out. Minny I have never met you but I suspect you may be the 1st SA yakker to get a decent Kingie from a yak 

Good luck guys.

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Fishane said:


> You guys should consider a trip down to Port Mac to chase the tuna. There's still plenty about in close. I'm off to Portland this Saturday chasing SBT again and Adelaide to Port Mac is only a bit further than Melb to Portland. ;-)


Port Macdonald? I have travelled a bit further than that (Nelson) for as it turned out a couple of mullet and STs so that sounds good. There better be a report if you got one today!



Minny said:


> I am in you let me no at least we can go for a try
> nothing to loose carnt be any worse than the kingys
> drop me a PM when you want to try.
> cheers


At least with SBT there isn't much sitting around. I'll let you know


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I rented a plastic ski of similar dimensions to a 430 last weekend and found
1) I can store an Evo 430
2) I need all the opportunities I can get to learn to paddle properly before Summer
So with that in mind I've picked one with red tips and Dennis is doing a quote for me now.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Minny said:


> I am in you let me no at least we can go for a try
> nothing to loose carnt be any worse than the kingys
> drop me a PM when you want to try.
> cheers


I hope if you and Chris go, you land a Tuna around 17kg , Re the kingie the guy in the boat caught at Pt. Augusta shortly after you moved. Bastard boaties :twisted: . He caught it on squid under a balloon and said you had a Salmon Trout out. Minny I have never met you but I suspect you may be the 1st SA yakker to get a decent Kingie from a yak 

Good luck guys.

Steve[/quote]
Mat im with you.....he is there right now...he goes for 3 days in every 14.....so hes putting in the time so may get rewarded...I hope he does too...cause he aint mucking around hehehehh


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Squidley said:


> I rented a plastic ski of similar dimensions to a 430 last weekend and found
> 1) I can store an Evo 430
> 2) I need all the opportunities I can get to learn to paddle properly before Summer
> So with that in mind I've picked one with red tips and Dennis is doing a quote for me now.


YOU BLOODY RIPPA!
NOW YOU CAN COME BACK TO THE BEACH UPSIDEDOWN IN SYLE! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Has Fsck received his glass yet...that was arriving back in May/Jun?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive lost the stickers ahahahahah
in the house somewhere heheheheheheheh

ill find them...sorry for the delay sue and others


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> Has Fsck received his glass yet...that was arriving back in May/Jun?


I told Dennis I wasn't in a rush as i have a glass yak already and would understand if other people were eager for theirs to get out the door first. Dennis is doing some extra work on mine. sounder install, some railblaza ports etc. Looking forward to it.

All i can say is... look out ladies!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahahah awesome

sounds like its gunna get pimped from the get go

minny donuted again but is putting in some serious hours for sure......maybe we should get a raffle going to fund his fuel so he can get the BIG ONE! :lol:


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Day one
DOHNUT 
one thing hasn't changed its still boring as ----


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Matter of time Milton...

Looking forward to that photo. In fact, next time you're back in town, feel free to steal my go pro. I want some kingfish tage.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

If you've got a waterproof case for your phone audiobooks and podcasts are a good way to deal with long periods anchored. I can only take so much serenity.


----------



## dunnyfromsouthoz (May 22, 2007)

I managed a couple of donuts on the weekend
Took the stinkboat out out near Wirinna and fished for 1.5 hrs without a bite
Then paddled from Sellicks to Myponga and back, towing a soft plastic all the way but not a touch... oh well it was lovely out on the water, and the trip back from Pongy with a tail wind with the sun out was sweet 
Cheers
Dunny


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Minny said:


> Day one
> DOHNUT
> one thing hasn't changed its still boring as ----


Keep doing it, *they will come* 

Steve


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

come on minny wake up and go again today mate


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Hit the water at 8.30 to 4.30
and yes dohnut, but the guy next to me hooked up boy did it move his boat around,
then he started chasing it down like a marlin but the fish one, after seeing that I
started to think holly shit my yak is going to be on the plane real quick its going to be interesting
well tomorrows another day perhaps it might be my day.. :lol:


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

perhaps indeedy!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome minny...now im starting to understand why some boaties give us a quizical look.....when you or us get smashed we are not even to first base....landing it is a long shot...but hey...the east coast boys do it so lets give a red hot go...

Good on ya mate...keep going...I wish I was there ....but not 8 hours of looking at a ballon as youve gueseed by no we I get bored easily hahahaahah


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Minny said:


> well tomorrows another day perhaps it might be my day.. :lol:


I think there might be more than a few here that are hoping it is your day.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Day 3
Hit the water latter to try a different tact plan was to start late and stay out their latter
on the water about 11am back off at 3,30. when I got their . their wasn't a boat to be seen
dodge tide but I am here so I gave it ago no other boats turned up so that must be bad 
dohnut 3
thanks for all the support fellers.
cheers


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Day 4 
6am start to 11.30 then back out at 2.oopm till 5.oopm
and all that time I got a banjo ray.
all up 24hrs on the water to total now that's 44hrs 
carnt say I didn't try. O well perhaps next time.
cheers,, bad luck minny


----------

